# when is a mutt not a mutt?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

..apparently when it's a labradoodle. I was walking Ruby the other day when she had a play with a labradoodle, and owner asked what breed Ruby was. I told her "she's a cross between a wire and smooth haired vizsla",,,her reply "oh she's just a mutt then".
I knew hers was a labradoodle but asked "what kind of dog is yours then?"
"Oh mines a labradoodle, they're very popular these days"
I gave Ruby a whistle in and said goodbye whilst her "designer breed" dog took no notice of her recall commands. Some people!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL! Although I have met some very sweet Labradoodles, you're right, they're still mutts. 
I can't believe she would call Ruby one though... so rude!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

BBC2 now Harri!!!!

The wonder of dogs!!!!

Labradoodle heaven!!!! :-\

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Watson said:


> LOL! Although I have met some very sweet Labradoodles, you're right, they're still mutts.
> I can't believe she would call Ruby one though... so rude!


I don't mind Ruby being referred to as a mutt, after all wires and smooths are two separate breeds, so a mutt she is, it's just when people pass off labradoodles, sprockers etc off as full breeds that makes me cringe.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> BBC2 now Harri!!!!
> 
> The wonder of dogs!!!!
> 
> ...


recording it Hobbsy, although I did see a quick glance while wife was channel flicking, and that's what reminded me of said encounter


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm proud to say that I own two mutts (vizsla / pit mix) and they are what they are and I love them both. I agree that it drives me crazy when people pay a ton of money for a "designer breed" and then act like it's some superior dog because mine is a mutt - I hate to break it to you labradoodle, chug, etc owners but you just paid $600 or more for what I rescued for free (in Cash's case) and $100 (in Penny's case). I'm proud to walk down the street with my mutts and I'm happy to give my mutts a home when no one else wanted them!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

There is a labradoodle in our puppy class. I call him Troy Polamalu 










I also got a nastygram on Reddit when I called one of them a mutt. Apparently I pissed of a "reputable breeder" of those things


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A VVeed is just a FLOWER with out a press agent !


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

I think the whole pure breed thing gets taken way too seriously by some people, all dogs were crossed to get various characteristics at some point, distant (HV) and not so distant (WHV).


----------

